# My Orange Trapdoor Spider



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Received my very first trapdoor spider today. It was sold as an Orange Trapdoor (Gordyrella sp.) The tub it came in had a big open with care warning on it and I soon found out why! It's a feisty little bugger constantly striking at the slightest thing.





































and a short video





Tank
I did make an indent in the middle to give it a start on a burrow but with all the scuttling around its filled it in.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

beautiful spider, you gave it more than enough substrate to bury into didnt ya lol


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's got 20cm. I had read that they can dig down to 30cm but most people seem to give them about 12cm in captivity so I plucked for a depth in between.


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

very nice mate, lucky you


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

id say theres more than enough personally iv never seen one burrow very low makes catching food take longer i guess haha


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm wondering whether it would/could chew through the mesh on the side. Might have to reinforce that before I go to bed tonight. What do people reckon?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> I'm wondering whether it would/could chew through the mesh on the side. Might have to reinforce that before I go to bed tonight. What do people reckon?


I doupt it would but still they have really strong venom and painful bites so you don't want it escaping. Enjoy it while you can though, you will never see it. :lol2: I wanted a silver but my lividum is already a pet hole.


----------

